
Project Fi Sucks, they changed my number by mistake - monshi
https://www.reddit.com/r/ProjectFi/comments/7p3pxc/project_fi_is_terrible_they_changed_my_number_by/
======
monshi
It's a nightmare! I'd appreciate any advice or if someone had a similar
experience?

~~~
billconan
I experienced a different issue.

I kept receiving different phone calls from 650 2345 xxxx numbers. (650 2345
are made up)

the first 7 digits are the same as that of my number. only the last 4 digits
are different.

normally I won't pick up. But some number kept calling and I received this
kinda of phone call quite often.

So, one day I picked up, on the other side, it was an angry lady asking who I
am, and why I kept calling her. I said I didn't, I was just picking up her
call.

She said "stop calling me again!" then hang up ....

Then I emailed google about the issue. they seemed to fix for a short period
of time and then it happened again. I switched to t-mobile then.

